# 20 INCH LOWRIDER BIKE FOR SALE



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

frame?


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

RIMS, FORK ARE SOLD!!!!!!


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 7 2006, 10:36 PM~5571629
> *frame?
> *



PM SENT


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

all of the bird caged parts are sold also 
seat post
peddles 
conental kit
bumper 
mirrors


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that is one nice looking bike bro


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

you gotta pm!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HOW MUCH FOR THE CHAIR IN THE BACKGROUND


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

how much for the extention cord...........need it for my light display


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 06:12 AM~5572638
> *all of the bird caged parts are sold also
> seat post
> peddles
> ...



yup


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

how about the yellow extention cord??? i need 1 too


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 8 2006, 07:23 AM~5572838
> *that is one nice looking bike bro
> *



THANKS


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

HERES MORE PICS


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

wat about the chain guard


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

what do u want for the sprocket and sissy


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jun 8 2006, 09:17 AM~5573336
> *wat about the chain guard
> *



PM SENT


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Jun 8 2006, 09:17 AM~5573337
> *what do u want for the sprocket and sissy
> *



PM SENT


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

wat about the scwhinn plaque u sellin that or that goes wit the frame or do u have a good pics of it


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jun 8 2006, 09:29 AM~5573401
> *wat about the scwhinn plaque u sellin that or that goes wit the frame or do u have a good pics of it
> *



COMES WITH THE FRAME I SANDED IT DOWN TO BEING GREY CLEAN PLAQE


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

wat do u use to bolt the plaque to the frame


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jun 8 2006, 09:41 AM~5573487
> *wat do u use to bolt the plaque to the frame
> *



SCREWS


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHADOW714_@Jun 8 2006, 09:41 AM~5573500
> *SCREWS
> *


were do u get the screw


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jun 8 2006, 09:43 AM~5573515
> *were do u get the screw
> *



I HAVE ORIGINAL BUT U CAN TAKE THEM OUT OF A CASSET AND USE THOSE


----------



## goofy (May 15, 2006)

u have n e more schwinns


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by goofy_@Jun 8 2006, 09:59 AM~5573662
> *u have n e more schwinns
> *



NAW JUST THAT FRAME


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

frame????how much


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 8 2006, 11:52 AM~5574360
> *frame????how much
> *



pm sent


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

how much for the conti wheel and fender braces


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Jun 8 2006, 01:17 PM~5574834
> *how much for the conti wheel and fender braces
> *



pm sent


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHADOW714_@Jun 7 2006, 11:35 PM~5571623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the mirrors??


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 8 2006, 08:09 PM~5576830
> *how much for the mirrors??
> *


and the sisi bar...
:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

all bird caged parts are sold.. meanin the mirrors too


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 08:16 PM~5576888
> *all bird caged parts are sold.. meanin the mirrors too
> *


dam...... :uh: ........ how did you get the fabric to cover the reflector???????
:uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its not hard the mirror pops out and u cover the reflector with fabric


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

thats easy


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

cutty why did you tell him


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

trust me theres more to it casper i just told the basic part haha


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 8 2006, 07:09 PM~5576830
> *how much for the mirrors??
> *



they sold


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 8 2006, 07:10 PM~5576843
> *and the sisi bar...
> :biggrin:
> *



pm sent


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 08:28 PM~5576939
> *trust me theres more to it casper i just told the basic part haha
> *


i think i can do it
 may b :scrutinize:


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 07:16 PM~5576888
> *all bird caged parts are sold.. meanin the mirrors too
> *



yes all birdcage parts are sold!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 07:28 PM~5576939
> *trust me theres more to it casper i just told the basic part haha
> *


i noe ive done it before


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

cutty jumps with joy


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 8 2006, 07:23 PM~5576917
> *dam...... :uh: ........ how did you get the fabric to cover the reflector???????
> :uh:
> *



take the mirror off and just cover the reflecrtor with material and put it back together


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 07:32 PM~5576962
> *cutty jumps with joy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

ok heres some pics of what im sellin now 

the schwinn frame comes with original fork and chain guard and original plaque POWER COATED GREEN NO SCRATCHES OR DENTS


















AND THE FLAT TWISTED CHAIN GUARD









AND DIPPED IN CHROME SPRING










TWISTED SEAT CLAMP










TWISTED SPROKET COMES WITH CRANK









FLAT TWISTED SISSY BAR









72 SPOKE RIM RELACED IN A TWO SPOKE PATTERN WITH KNOCK OFF









4 FLAT TWISTED 20 INCH FENDER BRACES









4 GREEN LIGHT









WHITE AFTER MARKET SCHWINN GRIPS









AND HANDLE BARS AND GOOSENECK


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i may want that rim for the conental kit i cant find my other one i thought i had


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 10 2006, 03:58 PM~5586031
> *i may want that rim for the conental kit i cant find my other one i thought i had
> *



YEA I MADE IT TO MATCH THOSE RIMS I SOLD U


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

how much for the twist fenderbraces


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jun 10 2006, 04:04 PM~5586053
> *how much for the twist fenderbraces
> *



PM SENT


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

kool thnx


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jun 10 2006, 04:05 PM~5586059
> *kool  thnx
> *



NO PROBLEM


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

FENDER BRACES ARE SOLD!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the wheels sold too


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 10 2006, 04:32 PM~5586133
> *the wheels sold too
> *



AND FORK LOL


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

yep i ment the conental wheel sold


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 10 2006, 04:34 PM~5586141
> *yep i ment the conental wheel sold
> *



AIGHT


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

how much for the sissi bar??


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 10 2006, 06:54 PM~5586649
> *how much for the sissi bar??
> *



PM SENT


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

What year is the frame & how much do you want?


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 10 2006, 07:41 PM~5586796
> *What year is the frame & how much do you want?
> *



pm sent


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

how much for the seat post clamp


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

A IF SHWINN1966 DONT GET THE FRAME HIT ME UP!


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jun 10 2006, 11:12 PM~5587692
> *how much for the seat post clamp
> *



PM SENT


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 11 2006, 12:02 AM~5587881
> *A IF SHWINN1966 DONT GET THE FRAME HIT ME UP!
> *



PM SENT


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

I ALSO HAVE A SCHWINN SEAT FOR SALE


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

any offers on anything


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

HANDLE BARS ARE SOLD!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wats left?


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 13 2006, 07:15 PM~5603038
> *wats left?
> *



*FRAME COMPLETE (CHAINGUARD, FORK) $125
*FLAT TWISTED CHAIN GUARD $35
*TWISTED SPROKET (WITH CRANK) $40
*20 INCH FENDERS $12
*TWISTED CLAMP $ 20
*TWISTED SISSYBAR $27
*SCHWINN SEAT $20
*KNOCK OFF $7
*FLAT TWISTED CROWN $15
*DIPPED SPRING $10
*4 GREEN LIGHTS $12
*BIRDCAGE SEAT POST $20
*20 inch fender braces


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

how much for sproket only?


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 13 2006, 07:23 PM~5603104
> *how much for sproket only?
> *



PM SENT


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

OHHH AND THE BIRDCAGE SEAT POST IS FOR SALE TOO


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

PRICES ARE UP IN POST 72


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

OK SINCE I HAVE ALL THESE PARTS LEFT OVER I DECIDED TO PUT IT TOGETHER I AM SELLING IT FOR $350 HIT ME UP IF UR INTRESTED


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

still looks good with me rapen the other parts from it


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 18 2006, 03:35 PM~5627905
> *still looks good with me rapen the other parts from it
> *



YEA IT DOES I JUST BOUGHT SUM NEW RIMS AND PARTS HAD LAYIN AROUND WHICH ARE BRAND NEW AND PUT IT TOGETHER


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

HOW MUCH FIR THE TWISTED CLAMP AND DO U HAVE A TWISTED DOWN CROWN EXTENDED


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

how much for the light


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Jun 18 2006, 04:57 PM~5628321
> *HOW MUCH FIR THE TWISTED CLAMP AND DO U HAVE A TWISTED DOWN CROWN EXTENDED
> *



im not partin out no more bike comes how it is


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jun 18 2006, 06:44 PM~5628849
> *how much for the light
> *



not partin out no more


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHADOW714_@Jun 18 2006, 07:02 PM~5628954
> *not partin out no more
> *


shit that suxs


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jun 18 2006, 07:07 PM~5628983
> *shit that suxs
> *



YUP BUT IS UR INTRESTED IN THE BIKE LET ME KNOW


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no more cutty buyin the parts?


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 18 2006, 09:53 PM~5629999
> *no more cutty buyin the parts?
> *



YEA HE BOUGHT MOSTLY ALL THE CUSTOM PARTS


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

WATS LEFT OF THE BIKE


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Jun 18 2006, 10:11 PM~5630118
> *WATS LEFT OF THE BIKE
> *



THE WHOLE BIKE BUT I AM NOT PARTIN OUT NO MORE SELLING THE BIKE COMPLETE


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

DIDNT U SELL THIS OFF OF IT


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Jun 18 2006, 10:13 PM~5630135
> *DIDNT U SELL THIS OFF OF IT
> *



SELL WAT OFF


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

DIDNT U SELL SOME PARTS OFF OF THAT BIKE


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Jun 18 2006, 10:21 PM~5630166
> *DIDNT U SELL SOME PARTS OFF OF THAT BIKE
> *



YEA I DID


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

SOS THATS Y I ASKED WAT WAS LEFT SINCE U SOLD SOME PARTS


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Jun 18 2006, 10:22 PM~5630176
> *SOS THATS Y I ASKED WAT WAS LEFT SINCE U SOLD SOME PARTS
> *



YEA I SOLD SOME BUT NOW IJUST PUT IT BACK TOGETHER WITH THE PARTS I HAD LEFT OVER SO NOW I AM NOT PARTIN OUT


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

OOK U PUT OG PARTS NOW


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Jun 18 2006, 10:24 PM~5630180
> *OOK U PUT OG PARTS NOW
> *



WAT KIND


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

NO I SAYIN FOR WAT U SOLD U REPLACE THEM WIT OG PART OR WAT


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Jun 18 2006, 10:33 PM~5630222
> *NO I SAYIN FOR WAT U SOLD U REPLACE THEM WIT OG PART OR WAT
> *



NAW WAT I SOLD WAS MAINLY ACCESSORYS ONLY THING I REPLACED WAS FORK AND MIRRORS


----------



## DOPEY (Dec 11, 2005)

hey dont try to sell my bike anymore im going to pick it up on saturday :biggrin:


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOPEY_@Jun 18 2006, 10:52 PM~5630311
> *hey dont try to sell my bike anymore im going to pick it up on saturday :biggrin:
> *



YUP TRUE ITS SOLD HAHA


----------

